# Another SD



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2021)

Got another SD mixed up and ready for an overnight.

This is at 5 hours after mixing and 4 folds. Covering for tonight and going into banneton around 7a.

Not sure if its a kettle bake or gasser yet.








Happy and gassy.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2021)

I know it's been more than a week, but how did it turn out? Good oven spring?


----------

